# R.I.P Phil Hughes 1988-2014.



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

This may not mean much in North America but the cricketing world has been stunned by the onfield death of 25 year old international cricketer Phil Hughes. 

He was struck in the back of the head by a ball 2 days ago in a match in Australia. He finally succumbed to his injuries today. 

A shocking and saddening loss to the sports world.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Poor guy never seen anyone die from cricket injuries before, not even a coma which he was in.


----------

